# Stealth Craft Drift Boats



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys,
Has any one ever owned or rowed one of these boats? I'm in the market for a used drift boat and I have found one or sale. If you don't feel like dissing the company on an open forum please feel free to PM me. Any input would be great. Thanks....
Steve


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I bought it used. A 14' no frills drift boat. It does what I need and I have no complaints.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a 14 stealth and with the wider bottom it is a great plugging boat. With just one person up front I put some weight up front, I also made a seat so I could seat two people up front. Dont try to plug with 1 person in the front and 1 in the back unless your a lot tougher than I am. These boats seem pretty durable but lack the storage of a larger hyde or clacka.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I owned one of those 12' kits. The guy that built it sold it shortly after completion. It served me well and I borderline abused it on smaller rivers, but it was "marginal" on larger waters. Like Mike mentioned storage was an issue, but who's looking for storage on a 12 footer...lol

I found it hard to row. They seem to run too deep. If you decide to buy one, make sure it's sizeable. Too much displacement for the ease of rowing it against current. Nice float though. 

Don't buy anything under a 16'

If you're looking for something small that can be used on the Pine, Au Sable, or any other small water, my old boat is for sale. It's a perfect fishing platform.


----------



## modo1221 (Jan 17, 2003)

So Shoeman..............What have you Got for SALE?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Modo,

Personally, I only have one boat for sale and it's my 26 footer, but the stealth craft is available. I sold it to a member, but after his purchase of a UP Ranch that included several boats the drifter is up for sale. It's just not getting wet

Send me a pm if you're interested. We'll make a donation to the site based on the proceeds


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Has your hyde been geting wet Ralph? Havent run into you lately.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hi Mike

I love it, although its use has been reduced to chasing trout. I added an electric anchor to it and it really makes it more enjoyable. No more wet and cut hands, not to mention the sore back. The battery pack added some weight, but with proper placement it isn't too bad.

Hope you're well. I sure miss rowing those lower stretches, but it sure seems too far with today's lodging and fuel expenses.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I put another rope lock on my anchor that faces forward so the front seat passenger can pull the anchor. My wife sugested it after watching me pull the anchor and try to get on the sticks after landing a fish in rainbow rapids, now shes sorry she opened her mouth. The lower rivers been dead , the nice thing is very seldom are the guides running it.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't know if you are the same person, but I put up a couple pics of a 12fter I refitted last summer here. Riverman
http://www.fishbaldwin.com/Forum/showthread.php?p=8140#post8140


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback. The one I'm looking at is around 16'. I'll post pics if I get it. Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a 15 foot ATB and it works very well. It is not the best rowing boat but it has a lot of room and is bombproof. I run it with a 15 horse short shaft merc and it moves fairiy well for a drifter. It is a good all around boat that works well on large water with the motor and fairly well on the small waters, plus they are built in MI. PM me if you want any additional information.


----------

